# Apple butter and Stevia



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Has anyone canned with Stevia yet? I just went to the Amish store and picked up two bushels of golden delicious apples. I plan to make applesauce and apple butter. I've never made either. The apples are so good that I don't think I will need to add sugar to the applesauce, but I was surprised to find 4 cups of sugar in 3 pints of apple butter. That seems like a lot of sugar. I was thinking of replace two cups of sugar with stevia and was wondering if anyone had tried this yet?


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't know about stevia but when I make applesauce or apple butter I only add cinnamon, never any sugar at all.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Not sure about the stevia...but as for the sugar; sweeten as much as you want or as little as you want. Jut because a recipe says 4 c of sugar it, not needed.....especially for 3 pt of apple butter. The sweeter the apples the less sugar you need. IF you make apple butter with Granny Smith or some other tart apple....you might use that much sugar.....but that still seems too much.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Would honey work?


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks so much! I though it was strange that I could find recipes for applesauce without sugar but not apple butter. I just did some research on the internet about canning with stevia and the reviews seem to be mixed. I was getting alittle nervous to try it. I think I'll stick to the all natural and just sweeten it to taste. The apples taste so good it's almost a shame to can them!


----------

